# What can my wife do in Dubai?



## canadianexpat (Feb 24, 2008)

I recently recieved an offer to work in Dubai and my wife and I have accepted and are moving at the end of March. 

My wife and I are 25 years old and currently she is employed as an Area Supervisor overseeing the management of 8 hair salons. Her credientials only include high school, hair school, and a college business certificate. Is finding a job going to be hard for her (better question would be: is there alot of jobs in Dubai and oppurtunity for young women). Any help or direction would be much appreciated.

Bsrgds,

Ryan


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I am pretty sure she will get a job, hairdressing isn't that well paid but it is better than sitting at home bored! post when you arrive.


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Even though this is a 2 year later question.. it covers the same topic. My wife and i life in germany and both have jobs in the healthcare industry. I have recently received a job offer which sounds very lucrative to me. 
What can i get for my wife. She is a german exemined nurse but has been working as a topselling sales Rep the last 5 years. Problem is that her english is only school level. 

Any suggestions... experiences ? Thanks !!!


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

FOR Dubai of course...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JohnCaine said:


> Even though this is a 2 year later question.. it covers the same topic. My wife and i life in germany and both have jobs in the healthcare industry. I have recently received a job offer which sounds very lucrative to me.
> What can i get for my wife. She is a german exemined nurse but has been working as a topselling sales Rep the last 5 years. Problem is that her english is only school level.
> 
> Any suggestions... experiences ? Thanks !!!



Sadly, I think that without conversational English her options are going to be limited. The main languages for business here are English and Arabic.

Is your wife already has basic English, perhaps she could go to some classes to improve her skills? Healthcare is a major, and growing, industry here, so she should then have some options.

Good luck.


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Sadly, I think that without conversational English her options are going to be limited. The main languages for business here are English and Arabic.
> 
> Is your wife already has basic English, perhaps she could go to some classes to improve her skills? Healthcare is a major, and growing, industry here, so she should then have some options.
> 
> Good luck.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

University of Wollongong has English courses you can check out here


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Nomad80 said:


> University of Wollongong has English courses you can check out here


Okay.. thanks for the help


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

JohnCaine said:


> Even though this is a 2 year later question.. it covers the same topic. My wife and i life in germany and both have jobs in the healthcare industry. I have recently received a job offer which sounds very lucrative to me.
> What can i get for my wife. She is a german exemined nurse but has been working as a topselling sales Rep the last 5 years. Problem is that her english is only school level.
> 
> Any suggestions... experiences ? Thanks !!!


Hi John, there is small german speaking community here - Swiss, Austrains, germans. They have a german school in Sharjah , I guess you can try to get in touch with them. 

Sharjah German School - Sharjah Commerce Tourism Development Authority

There were many german real estate agents like Schon et al and knew many german women who used to work but at the moment it's hard to get jobs there. u canuck?


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Xpat said:


> Hi John, there is small german speaking community here - Swiss, Austrains, germans. They have a german school in Sharjah , I guess you can try to get in touch with them.
> 
> Sharjah German School - Sharjah Commerce Tourism Development Authority
> 
> There were many german real estate agents like Schon et al and knew many german women who used to work but at the moment it's hard to get jobs there. u canuck?


yeah... from edmonton originally... but been in Germany now for several years and my girlfriend is german and will need a job in Dubai... it s a shame that she doesn´t have a headhunter following her...


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

is she a girlfriend or wife? to be in this relationship is illegal, just b careful. and with hair salons to get job there, is not a problem. its good business here.


----------



## JohnCaine (Jan 21, 2010)

chunkykitty said:


> is she a girlfriend or wife? to be in this relationship is illegal, just b careful. and with hair salons to get job there, is not a problem. its good business here.


Its illegal to have a girlfriend in dubai? -


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

relationships out of marriage is illegal, and punishment is jail term if u do get caught. but many ppl over here do live together as boyfriend and girlfriend, still its very risky.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

JohnCaine said:


> Its illegal to have a girlfriend in dubai? -


No. Like Elphaba suggested, please read the sticky thread
It is not illegal to have a girlfriend. However, it is against the law to live in the same house with an unrelated female. Also, sex outside of wedlock is illegal (but then who is going to check)
While it is illegal to do so, a number of people do live with their girlfriend/boyfriend under the same roof. Just be aware that it is illegal, and one is likely to get into trouble if caught/reported


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

JohnCaine said:


> yeah... from edmonton originally... but been in Germany now for several years and my girlfriend is german and will need a job in Dubai... it s a shame that she doesn´t have a headhunter following her...


ur best bet is to come here.... since you got a job it wont be a problem... she can look for jobs here... there are some reputed british hair salon su can try to apply

Hairdressers in Dubai | Dubai Hairdressers


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Take heed about the marriage/living together. If someone finds out and turns you in for living together, you will go to jail (both of you) and be deported. People do it, but I seriously would question if I would be willing to put my partner in that position where they could go to jail. If its your 'fiance' I would jump the gun and have a quick wedding before coming over. 

The sticky is very good read!


----------



## LozMo (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi my fiance is applying for a job in RAK and I hope he gets it, the thing is I want to work too! I'm a staff nurse with only 1 year A&E full time experience. I've researched a bit and was dismayed at the UAE requirements for a nursing licence of no less than two years. 

Are there any ways round it? I will be 2 years in March and it sounds like 2 years CONTINUOUS experience not 2 years post reg...


----------

